# L'estetica del sesso



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2012)

mi aveva colpito l'intervista di, non so quale attrice ,che affermava il fatto che da una certa età poi non amava più il sesso anche perché non si piaceva più.
pensate che la sicurezza dell'estetica del proprio corpo abbia un peso nei rapporti sessuali?
le donne che temono di avere troppa cellulite godono meno di quelle che si sentono belle o le seconde sono troppo distratte da loro stesse e sono ancora più frustrate?
è solo un problema femminile?


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2012)

ma secondo me per godere appieno di tutte le cose (non solo del sesso) bisogna accettarsi e piacersi in tutto! 
la poca autostima incide! :singleeye:


----------



## Sole (19 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi aveva colpito l'intervista di, non so quale attrice ,che affermava il fatto che da una certa età poi non amava più il sesso anche perché non si piaceva più.
> pensate che la sicurezza dell'estetica del proprio corpo abbia un peso nei rapporti sessuali?
> le donne che temono di avere troppa cellulite godono meno di quelle che si sentono belle o le seconde sono troppo distratte da loro stesse e sono ancora più frustrate?
> è solo un problema femminile?


Io penso che la sensualitá abbia poco a che fare con l'estetica. Piuttosto, credo che oltre all'accettazione delle proprie imperfezioni, per godere pienamente del sesso sia necessaria la consapevolezza di essere accettati dall'altro. Io posso anche avere un rapporto equilibrato col mio corpo e con la mia cellulite, ma se ho davanti un uomo che storce il naso davanti ai miei difetti, non riusciró mai a lasciarmi andare al piacere.

Credo che alcune persone tendano a confrontarsi con modelli esteticamente perfetti, tanto da rasentare l'irrealtá. Quando si coltiva l'estetica in modo ossessivo si finisce col perdere la genuinitá, elemento essenziale per il godimento sessuale.


----------



## edwina (19 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io penso che la sensualitá abbia poco a che fare con l'estetica. Piuttosto, credo che oltre all'accettazione delle proprie imperfezioni, per godere pienamente del sesso sia necessaria la consapevolezza di essere accettati dall'altro. Io posso anche avere un rapporto equilibrato col mio corpo e con la mia cellulite, ma se ho davanti un uomo che storce il naso davanti ai miei difetti, non riusciró mai a lasciarmi andare al piacere.
> 
> Credo che alcune persone tendano a confrontarsi con modelli esteticamente perfetti, tanto da rasentare l'irrealtá. Quando si coltiva l'estetica in modo ossessivo si finisce col perdere la genuinitá, elemento essenziale per il godimento sessuale.


:up::up::up: super:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Aprile 2012)

Nella mia esperienza il piacere vero arriva con la complicità. Quando apri le porte, e il cervello stacca e smette di controllare la situazione. Mi è capitato di aver fatto l'amore con donne molto belle senza provare nulla e viceversa godermela fino in fondo di fronte a certe imperfezioni.. 
La bellezza estetica è relativa. 

Hiro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi aveva colpito l'intervista di, non so quale attrice ,che affermava il fatto che da una certa età poi non amava più il sesso anche perché non si piaceva più.
> pensate che la sicurezza dell'estetica del proprio corpo abbia un peso nei rapporti sessuali?
> le donne che temono di avere troppa cellulite godono meno di quelle che si sentono belle o le seconde sono troppo distratte da loro stesse e sono ancora più frustrate?
> è solo un problema femminile?


io penso possa costituire un problema iniziale, in un primo incontro....
nel senso che non sai se piacerai, nonostante tu possa essere bellissima

mano a mano che cresce la complicità la cosa diventa irrilevante


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Aprile 2012)

Se una donna non mi piace esteticamente, non mi attizza. Ma bada bene: non deve essere "bellissima". Deve appagare il mio senso estetico, il qualè è composto come per tutti, di equilibrio tra molti fattori. Ci sono donne non belle che emanano un fascino enorme.
Lo stesso, di conseguenza, vale per me stesso. Non sono una bellezza, ma so che a volte posso trasmettere qualcosa se mi sento in equilibrio, se sento che il mio corpo e la mia emotività non stanno litigando tra loro per qualche mia menata interiore.
Viceversa, se sono in sbattimento ecco che tutti gli spigoli salteranno all'occhio tanto mio che di chi mi sta vicino, e la libido va a ramengo.


----------



## exStermy (20 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Se una donna non mi piace esteticamente, non mi attizza. Ma bada bene: non deve essere "bellissima". Deve appagare il mio senso estetico, il qualè è composto come per tutti, di equilibrio tra molti fattori. Ci sono donne non belle che emanano un fascino enorme.
> Lo stesso, di conseguenza, vale per me stesso. Non sono una bellezza, ma so che a volte posso trasmettere qualcosa se mi sento in equilibrio, se sento che il mio corpo e la mia emotività non stanno litigando tra loro per qualche mia menata interiore.
> Viceversa, se sono in sbattimento ecco che tutti gli spigoli salteranno all'occhio tanto mio che di chi mi sta vicino, e la libido va a ramengo.


e poi, spegnere la luce aiuta...

DIGIAMOLO!!!

ahahahahah

comunque concordo...se fosse unico per tutti il canone estetico sarebbero tutte fotocopie...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Se una donna non mi piace esteticamente, non mi attizza. Ma bada bene: non deve essere "bellissima". Deve appagare il mio senso estetico, il qualè è composto come per tutti, di equilibrio tra molti fattori. Ci sono donne non belle che emanano un fascino enorme.
> Lo stesso, di conseguenza, vale per me stesso. Non sono una bellezza, ma so che a volte posso trasmettere qualcosa se mi sento in equilibrio, se sento che il mio corpo e la mia emotività non stanno litigando tra loro per qualche mia menata interiore.
> Viceversa, se sono in sbattimento ecco che tutti gli spigoli salteranno all'occhio tanto mio che di chi mi sta vicino, e la libido va a ramengo.


GIà!


----------



## Cattivik (20 Aprile 2012)

_"Io posso anche avere un rapporto equilibrato col mio corpo e con la mia cellulite, ma se ho davanti un uomo che storce il naso davanti ai miei difetti, non riusciró mai a lasciarmi andare al piacere_."
Sole


_Nella mia esperienza il piacere vero arriva con la complicità.
_Hiro


Ecco io la vedo come loro...

Cattivik


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2012)

su chi si piace poco non è difficile pensare che la libido possa calare...la questione curiosa è per chi si piace troppo, che ipotizzavo fosse troppo distratto dalla contempazione e compiacimento del suo corpo da dimenticarsi dell'altro arrivando a fare l'amore con se stessi


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> su chi si piace poco non è difficile pensare che la libido possa calare...la questione curiosa è per chi si piace troppo, che ipotizzavo fosse troppo distratto dalla contempazione e compiacimento del suo corpo da dimenticarsi dell'altro arrivando a fare l'amore con se stessi


Ti dico una cosa: 
credo che quello che dici tu sia tipico proprio di quelle donne di grande bellezza "standard" ma di talmente poco d'altro che, non avendo a quel punto reale fascino (in quanto questo nasce dentro e non fuori), non comprendono del partner altro che i segnali più elementari e grezzi dell'attrazione. Ecco che il partner diventa un vibratore e la vera libido nasce allo specchio, diventa onanistica perchè altrove non ce n'è proprio.


----------



## free (20 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi aveva colpito l'intervista di, non so quale attrice ,che affermava il fatto che da una certa età poi non amava più il sesso anche perché non si piaceva più.
> pensate che la sicurezza dell'estetica del proprio corpo abbia un peso nei rapporti sessuali?
> le donne che temono di avere troppa cellulite godono meno di quelle che si sentono belle o le seconde sono troppo distratte da loro stesse e sono ancora più frustrate?
> è solo un problema femminile?



a mio parere, dato che esiste una fase antecedente al ritrovarsi più o meno nudi tra le lenzuola, è in tale fase che ci si sente più o meno apprezzati esteticamente, e il resto vien da sè
intendo dire: quando si arriva al dunque, un'idea delle caratteristiche che hanno colpito favorevolmente il nostro partner già ce l'abbiamo, no? e viceversa


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa:
> credo che quello che dici tu sia tipico proprio di quelle donne di grande bellezza "standard"* ma di talmente poco d'altro che, non avendo a quel punto reale fascino (in quanto questo nasce dentro e non fuori), non comprendono del partner altro che i segnali più elementari e grezzi dell'attrazione*. Ecco che il partner diventa un vibratore e la vera libido nasce allo specchio, diventa onanistica perchè altrove non ce n'è proprio.


vero


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> a mio parere, dato che esiste una fase antecedente al ritrovarsi più o meno nudi tra le lenzuola, è in tale fase che ci si sente più o meno apprezzati esteticamente, e il resto vien da sè
> intendo dire: quando si arriva al dunque, un'idea delle caratteristiche che hanno colpito favorevolmente il nostro partner già ce l'abbiamo, no? e viceversa



MMMmmmm. di regola dovrebbe essere così, ma nella pratica?
Oggi come oggi (e parliamo sempre di questioni estetiche) i trucchi sono mille e mille per nascondere particolari che possano "demotivare" il partner.
Ad esempio, tolto il reggisenso che ti fa di sei misure più tettuta quando magari sei addirittura "concava", tolti i pantaloni elasticizzati supercontenitivi in acciaio/Kevlar/Kriptonite che manco il sarcofago di Chernobyl, tolto lo strato di trucco che renderebbe piacevoli pure i lineamenti di un drago......... o ti sei davvero guadagnata la "vera" ammirazione del tuo partner, hai stuzzicato la sua libido e quindi lo hai sedotto per quello che sei globalmente e non solo di sovrastrutture, oppure preparati ad un fiasco che dalla Reuter all'ANSA se lo passano come in una partita a Wimbledon


----------



## free (20 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> MMMmmmm. di regola dovrebbe essere così, ma nella pratica?
> Oggi come oggi (e parliamo sempre di questioni estetiche) i trucchi sono mille e mille per nascondere particolari che possano "demotivare" il partner.
> Ad esempio, tolto il reggisenso che ti fa di sei misure più tettuta quando magari sei addirittura "concava", tolti i pantaloni elasticizzati supercontenitivi in acciaio/Kevlar/Kriptonite che manco il sarcofago di Chernobyl, tolto lo strato di trucco che renderebbe piacevoli pure i lineamenti di un drago......... o ti sei davvero guadagnata la "vera" ammirazione del tuo partner, hai stuzzicato la sua libido e quindi lo hai sedotto per quello che sei globalmente e non solo di sovrastrutture, oppure preparati ad un fiasco che dalla Reuter all'ANSA se lo passano come in una partita a Wimbledon



eh, ma lui/lei ormai sono travolti dalla passione e non badano a queste quisquilie!:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh, ma lui/lei ormai sono travolti dalla passione e non badano a queste quisquilie!:mrgreen:


Piccolo aneddoto.

Tanti, tanti anni fa, uscii con una ragazza conosciuta da poco.
Dopo una bella serata, ci si infratta in un boschetto con l'auto (all'epoca era già tanto avere i soldi per la benzina, figuriamoci per il motel) e cominciamo a pastrugnarci. 
La ragazza, se non ricordo male 19 anni (io 21) era un bel bocconcino. Di origine calabrese, piccolina, mora, leggermente sul tondo ma ben proporzionata.
Al buio le apro la camicetta e mi do da fare a piene mani su quelle cose che a 19 anni son qualcosa di splendido qualsiasi misura abbiano. Poi, sempre al buio, avvicino la bocca.......

"slurp......mfng.....ciucc.....mgne, fstm.......slurp.......mlmlmlmam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

C'è qualcosa che non va!!!!! :unhappy::unhappy:

.....E come in certi racconti dell'horror: _".....poi qualcuno accese la luce"_.......

Si, accesi la luce e mi trovai davanti un paio di tettine stupende ma...... coi capezzoli contornati da lunghissimi e spessi peli neri (circa 2 cm!) tutti chiusti "a ragno" verso il centro !!!!!!!!:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Con tutta la delicatezza di cui sono stato capace, ho trovato una scusa e l'ho riaccompagnata a casa


----------



## exStermy (20 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Piccolo aneddoto.
> 
> Tanti, tanti anni fa, uscii con una ragazza conosciuta da poco.
> Dopo una bella serata, ci si infratta in un boschetto con l'auto (all'epoca era già tanto avere i soldi per la benzina, figuriamoci per il motel) e cominciamo a pastrugnarci.
> ...


minchia che flash...

anche a me ne capito' una simile, non calabbbrese, non con quella folta vegetazione ma ancora da far salire sulla giostra...

e ce credo...povca tvoja...ahahahah

da tipica bigotta del varesotto, la doveva mollare solo all'altare.......

per me se nun s'e' disboscata stara' ancora a cerca' un boscaiolo...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa:
> credo che quello che dici tu sia tipico proprio di quelle donne di grande bellezza "standard" ma di talmente poco d'altro che, non avendo a quel punto reale fascino (in quanto questo nasce dentro e non fuori), non comprendono del partner altro che i segnali più elementari e grezzi dell'attrazione. Ecco che il partner diventa un vibratore e la vera libido nasce allo specchio, diventa onanistica perchè altrove non ce n'è proprio.


Hai toccato un tasto dolentissimo per il conte.
Spiegami perchè io difronte a queste bellezze...dopo un quarto d'ora che ci parlavo assieme...ho sentito dentro una cosa...così: stai là con la tua bellezza e non rompermi i maroni con quanto sei figa tu.

Spiegami perchè tutte quelle a cui non davo una scarpa sbusa....in leto erano demoni scatenati...altro che estetica...

Una una volta mi ha detto...ohi...io non sono carina...e allora ho fatto di tutto per diventare "brava"....

Le dissi...ustican...tu sei una virtuosa...non solo brava...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> a mio parere, dato che esiste una fase antecedente al ritrovarsi più o meno nudi tra le lenzuola, è in tale fase che ci si sente più o meno apprezzati esteticamente, e il resto vien da sè
> intendo dire: quando si arriva al dunque, un'idea delle caratteristiche che hanno colpito favorevolmente il nostro partner già ce l'abbiamo, no? e viceversa


AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...io adoro quel momento...ahahahaahaha...tu mi dici...ma casso hai uno sguardo che sembra un radar....ma almeno ti piace un pochino quello che vedi...eh?
C'è un punto delicatissimo...Lei si spoglia e teme all'inverosimile il giudizio dell'uomo...ahahahahaahahah...

Una volta rovinai tutto con una smorfia...
Ma dei casso...aveva i mutandoni della sloggy eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Piccolo aneddoto.
> 
> Tanti, tanti anni fa, uscii con una ragazza conosciuta da poco.
> Dopo una bella serata, ci si infratta in un boschetto con l'auto (all'epoca era già tanto avere i soldi per la benzina, figuriamoci per il motel) e cominciamo a pastrugnarci.
> ...


Ecco la differenza tra me e te...
Io al tuo posto...
Ah grandio eccomi difronte una nuova lussuria...
Coraggio piccola...ora il conte con una pinzetta ti libererà ad uno ad uno di questi peli...eh...

Dio come sono felice...quando una mi chiama e mi dice...cooonteeeeeeeeeeeeee....vieni a farmi l'epilfica....ah grandio...eccomi novello figaro barbiere di qualità no?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> su chi si piace poco non è difficile pensare che la libido possa calare...la questione curiosa è per chi si piace troppo, che ipotizzavo fosse troppo distratto dalla contempazione e compiacimento del suo corpo da dimenticarsi dell'altro arrivando a fare l'amore con se stessi


Si, anche questa è una giusta osservazione, ora che l'hai chiarita meglio.
Chi si piace troppo a volte si dimentica pure del proprio corpo, e si osserva (beato) dal di fuori... E a pensarci bene non è poi tanto diverso diverso chi non si piace affatto: anche questi si guarda (preoccupato) altrettanto dal di fuori.....
Alla fine nessuno dei gode, poveracci loro.....

  

Hiro


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco la differenza tra me e te...
> Io al tuo posto...
> Ah grandio eccomi difronte una nuova lussuria...
> Coraggio piccola...ora il conte con una pinzetta ti libererà ad uno ad uno di questi peli...eh...
> ...


Io avrei lasciato i peli. Che male c'è? Per dire il vero, siamo abituati male. La natura non ci depila, per cui saremmo tutti molto più pelosi.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io avrei lasciato i peli. Che male c'è? Per dire il vero, siamo abituati male. La natura non ci depila, per cui saremmo tutti molto più pelosi.


Eh ma mio caro...i giochini erotici...sono tantissimi e chi come me ha una fantasia da regista di porno e ha le visioni...spesso un particolare o un difetto scatenano in lui...il marchese de sade che è sopito no?

Ah grandio una mia amica è pelosetta...e le dico...ah vieni qui scimmietta pelosa...ha una peluria in fondo alla schiena che mi fa semplicemente impazzire...

Poi le dissi...dai ti prego...fai crescere tutti i peli per me...poi te li tagli...

AH che grandissima lussuria...
Mi disse: tu sei l'unico a cui mi sono fidata mostrare le mie gambe con i peli...

Capisci...quando c'è confidenza c'è tutto...

In cambio le ho concesso unica fra tutte...a farmi un trattamento estetico al viso...mi sentivo...così femmina XD!
E come si godeva a farmi la maschera...
Perfino la ceretta in un braccio ho provato...ustican...


----------



## Guerreiro (20 Aprile 2012)

quando ami il tuo partner è Bellissimo e si può amare anche a 90anni!!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Guerreiro ha detto:


> quando ami il tuo partner è Bellissimo e si può amare anche a 90anni!!


Sai una cosa...
Un'amica mi ha mandato la foto dei suoi nonni.
SOno imbarazzatissimo...i due hanno gli stessi occhi e lo stesso sorriso.
Sono sposati da 70 anni. 
Hanno 93 lui e 91 lei.
Lui è stato anche prigioniero in Germania durante la seconda guerra mondiale.
E lei mi ha detto che sono ancora là come se fosse il loro primo giorno.

Ohi...la vedo dura a fare sesso...
Ma magari l'hanno sublimato no?

E hanno una nuova estetica del sesso.


----------



## Guerreiro (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa...
> Un'amica mi ha mandato la foto dei suoi nonni.
> SOno imbarazzatissimo...i due hanno gli stessi occhi e lo stesso sorriso.
> Sono sposati da 70 anni.
> ...


Si la vedo anche io così magari hanno superato la barriera del sesso e viggiano a velocità che noi ancora non conosciamo ma l'importante e che nei loro occhi si veda ancora quella fiamma che quando fai sesso con amore c'è sicuramente e quando lo fai senza beh... va da se no?


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Piccolo aneddoto.
> 
> Tanti, tanti anni fa, uscii con una ragazza conosciuta da poco.
> Dopo una bella serata, ci si infratta in un boschetto con l'auto (all'epoca era già tanto avere i soldi per la benzina, figuriamoci per il motel) e cominciamo a pastrugnarci.
> ...


Un film del terrore!!!!


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io avrei lasciato i peli. Che male c'è? Per dire il vero, siamo abituati male. La natura non ci depila, per cui saremmo tutti molto più pelosi.


No no Admin...scusa ma no.
Anche gli egizi si depilavano 2000 anni prima di Cristo...
Il pelo selvaggio su una donna no.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Piccolo aneddoto.
> 
> Tanti, tanti anni fa, uscii con una ragazza conosciuta da poco.
> Dopo una bella serata, ci si infratta in un boschetto con l'auto (all'epoca era già tanto avere i soldi per la benzina, figuriamoci per il motel) e cominciamo a pastrugnarci.
> ...


Io non ho tutta questa delicatezza...glieli avrei strappati a morsi sostituendomi all'estetista di turno . Alla fine intorno a loro ce stava sempre una tetta

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non ho tutta questa delicatezza...glieli avrei strappati a morsi sostituendomi all'estetista di turno . Alla fine intorno a loro ce stava sempre una tetta
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## geko (22 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io avrei lasciato i peli. Che male c'è? Per dire il vero, siamo abituati male. La natura non ci depila, per cui saremmo tutti molto più pelosi.


Se è per questo nasciamo analfabeti ma a scuola ci andiamo lo stesso... cosa c'entra? 

Per fortuna esistono le vie di mezzo! :rotfl:


[video=youtube;HkOFPVXspbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkOFPVXspbQ[/video]


----------



## Eliade (22 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Si, accesi la luce e mi trovai davanti un paio di tettine stupende ma...... coi capezzoli contornati da lunghissimi e spessi peli neri (circa 2 cm!) tutti chiusti "a ragno" verso il centro !!!!!!!!:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> 
> Con tutta la delicatezza di cui sono stato capace, ho trovato una scusa e l'ho riaccompagnata a casa


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non ho tutta questa delicatezza...glieli avrei strappati a morsi sostituendomi all'estetista di turno . Alla fine intorno a loro ce stava sempre una tetta
> 
> Buscopann


Tu non hai idea dell'impressione che facevano!!!!!
E poi a me non piace trovarmi peli in bocca nemmeno quando arrivano da...... altrove. :unhappy:

Viva la depilazione totale! (femminile) :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Aprile 2012)

[video=youtube;0I24Y3agwqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I24Y3agwqo[/video]


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> *Tu non hai idea dell'impressione che facevano!!!!!*
> E poi a me non piace trovarmi peli in bocca nemmeno quando arrivano da...... altrove. :unhappy:
> 
> Viva la depilazione totale! (femminile) :mrgreen:


provo ad indovinare: tipo un ragno?:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> provo ad indovinare: tipo un ragno?:mrgreen:



SIIIIIIIIIIII:unhappy: :unhappy::unhappy:

Perchè lei non era abbronzata ed i peli erano nerissimi e grossi! 


cazzo, era così carina.....

.........Ma poi un mio conoscente se l'è trombata, poi ha tentato di mollarla, si è messa di mezzo la famiglia di lei (calabrese) e qualche tempo dopo se l'è dovuta sposare! In casa loro ha comandato la suocera da subito.Sono separati da anni........da quando è morta la suocera! :rotfl: Mi è andata bene, in definitiva


----------



## Buscopann (22 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> SIIIIIIIIIIII:unhappy: :unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> Perchè lei non era abbronzata ed i peli erano nerissimi e grossi!
> 
> ...


Ma da che epoca sei uscito? Tra peli sulle tette, matrimoni decisi dalla famiglia e tutto il contorno sembra che arrivi dall'ottocento. 
E poi non fare lo schizzinoso coi peli dai..All'inizio degli anni '80 erano mosche bianche anche solo le donne che si depilavano sotto le ascelle :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma da che epoca sei uscito? Tra peli sulle tette, matrimoni decisi dalla famiglia e tutto il contorno sembra che arrivi dall'ottocento.
> E poi non fare lo schizzinoso coi peli dai..All'inizio degli anni '80 erano mosche bianche anche solo le donne che si depilavano sotto le ascelle :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Io mica c'entro! Erano loro che avevano quelle tradizioni da Anno Mille!
Io sono sempre stato per l'integrazione, ma devo ammettere che stavolta l'avrei pagata cara!

All'inizio degli anni '80 io ero ad inizio "carriera", ma avevo già le mie preferenze estetico/igienico/erotiche.
Accettavo di buon grado di sputare qualche pelo, ma doveva arrivare quantomeno dalla parte giusta!
Poi per fortuna i tempi si sono evoluti (ed io nel frattempo mi sono sposato, cazzo! )


----------



## Eliade (22 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Poi per fortuna i tempi si sono evoluti (ed io nel frattempo mi sono sposato, cazzo! )


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


Ridi, ridi, che le mamme si facevano i gnocchi e gli amici celibi si facevan le gnocche :incazzato:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi aveva colpito l'intervista di, non so quale attrice ,che affermava il fatto che da una certa età poi non amava più il sesso anche perché non si piaceva più.
> pensate che la sicurezza dell'estetica del proprio corpo abbia un peso nei rapporti sessuali?
> le donne che temono di avere troppa cellulite godono meno di quelle che si sentono belle o le seconde sono troppo distratte da loro stesse e sono ancora più frustrate?
> è solo un problema femminile?


Esperienza personale: sentirsi al di sotto di un certo standard solleva insicurezze e quindi rende meno godibile il sesso.
Esperienza personale: vedere che nondimeno il partner prende grande godimento, può cancellare queste insicurezze, e anzi contribuire a farmi sentire bella e affascinante.
Opinione personale: una donna completamente sicura di sè può come no diventare più "egoista" e passiva nel sesso, convinta di essere, in quanto bella e desiderabile, già "premio" sufficiente per il partner. Ripeto, penso che possa succedere o no, dipende dall'intelligenza emotiva della donna in questione.
Opinione personale: nei maschietti mi sembra che il "punto d'onore" sia sulle "capacità amatorie", dimensioni/durezza del pene, resistenza, capacità di dare piacere alla donna et similia. La sensazione della propria bellezza personale può influire, ma meno.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Esperienza personale: sentirsi al di sotto di un certo standard solleva insicurezze e quindi rende meno godibile il sesso.
> Esperienza personale: vedere che nondimeno il partner prende grande godimento, può cancellare queste insicurezze, e anzi contribuire a farmi sentire bella e affascinante.
> Opinione personale: una donna completamente sicura di sè può come no diventare più "egoista" e passiva nel sesso, convinta di essere, in quanto bella e desiderabile, già "premio" sufficiente per il partner. Ripeto, penso che possa succedere o no, dipende dall'intelligenza emotiva della donna in questione.
> Opinione personale: nei maschietti mi sembra che il "punto d'onore" sia sulle "capacità amatorie", dimensioni/durezza del pene, resistenza, capacità di dare piacere alla donna et similia. La sensazione della propria bellezza personale può influire, ma meno.


Ma i problemi nascono quando ti trovi difronte una che è realmente convinta di essere una dea...e in realtà è normale...
So di cosa parlo...eh?
La mia amante era così...
Madone...solo perchè una volta osai dirle che la sua voce...

Non avrei MAI immaginato che il mondo delle issime...fosse così spietato...


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma i problemi nascono quando ti trovi difronte una che è realmente convinta di essere una dea...e in realtà è normale...
> So di cosa parlo...eh?
> La mia amante era così...
> Madone...solo perchè una volta osai dirle che la sua voce...
> ...


Vi è cmq un galateo degli intercorsi sessuali che espone:

se il tuo partner occasionale non è nulla più che normale, non farglielo notare 
Ciò ti salverà da denti affilati mentre ti servono sesso orale.

Senza scherzi...
L'idea è che:
sei a letto con uno/a da una botta e via? Falla/o sentire figa, che ti costa? Nessuno ama sentirsi dire "mmmmmsì dai, sei accettabile"
Sei a letto con la persona che ami? Uhm, lì è più complicato. Vale cmq aunto detto sopra. Nessuno ama etc etc.

Anyway, a letto si è nudi, si è esposti... là una parola mal messa fa male.
Ho sempre pensato che tutti, anche le persone più incaute, più crudeli nel dire certe cose agli altri, vengono ferite con facilità dalle parole e atteggiamenti. Siamo tutti vasi di coccio tra vasi di ferro diceva (Moravia?)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vi è cmq un galateo degli intercorsi sessuali che espone:
> 
> se il tuo partner occasionale non è nulla più che normale, non farglielo notare
> Ciò ti salverà da denti affilati mentre ti servono sesso orale.
> ...



Manzoni


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Manzoni



Sì, per don Abbondio... 
ma mi ricordo di un racconto molto commovente di Moravia, credo, in cui la stessa frase veniva usata in modo diverso. Era certo una citazione del Manzoni, am il significato era quello che volevo dare io.

Per don Abbondio il significato era che lui aveva paura di tutti... nel racconto, diceva che ognuno di noi riceve terribili colpi da tutti gli altri...


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io penso che la sensualitá abbia poco a che fare con l'estetica. Piuttosto, credo che oltre all'accettazione delle proprie imperfezioni, per godere pienamente del sesso sia necessaria la consapevolezza di essere accettati dall'altro. Io posso anche avere un rapporto equilibrato col mio corpo e con la mia cellulite, ma se ho davanti un uomo che storce il naso davanti ai miei difetti, non riusciró mai a lasciarmi andare al piacere.
> 
> Credo che alcune persone tendano a confrontarsi con modelli esteticamente perfetti, tanto da rasentare l'irrealtá. Quando si coltiva l'estetica in modo ossessivo si finisce col perdere la genuinitá, elemento essenziale per il godimento sessuale.


BRAVA!
QUOTO :up:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Aprile 2012)

Mi sembra la stessa cosa di quando dicono, sai io non cerco la bellezza... cerco altro, quando invece la prima cosa che si guarda è bellezza.
E secondo me vale anche nei rapporti sessuali. Si chiaramente incidono anche tantissime altre cose, ma vorrei vedere due donne, una abbastanza in forme una, una grande figona, entrambe brave, vorrei vedere quale uomo sceglierebbe quella in forme..... 

Se poi vogliamo raccontarcela, bhe raccontiamocela pure.


----------



## scrittore (23 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi aveva colpito l'intervista di, non so quale attrice ,che affermava il fatto che da una certa età poi non amava più il sesso anche perché non si piaceva più.
> pensate che la sicurezza dell'estetica del proprio corpo abbia un peso nei rapporti sessuali?
> le donne che temono di avere troppa cellulite godono meno di quelle che si sentono belle o le seconde sono troppo distratte da loro stesse e sono ancora più frustrate?
> è solo un problema femminile?


A mio parere parlerei di "estetica del sesso" riferendomi a quei rapporti particolarmente viziati dalla forma. 
Mi riferisco al BDSM dove l'estetica e il rapporto "mentale" contano più del mero aspetto fisico. 

Ovvio, l'autostima entra alla grande in questo tipo di rapporti. 
Ovvio, a lungo andare il tutto diventa molto ripetitivo agli occhi di chi ama farsi una semplice scopata. 
Ovvio, per molti aspetti questo tipo di rapporto può diventare alla lunga un bellissimo palliativo ...specie per gil over...


----------



## Indeciso (23 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Piccolo aneddoto.Tanti, tanti anni fa, uscii con una ragazza conosciuta da poco.Dopo una bella serata, ci si infratta in un boschetto con l'auto (all'epoca era già tanto avere i soldi per la benzina, figuriamoci per il motel) e cominciamo a pastrugnarci. La ragazza, se non ricordo male 19 anni (io 21) era un bel bocconcino. Di origine calabrese, piccolina, mora, leggermente sul tondo ma ben proporzionata.Al buio le apro la camicetta e mi do da fare a piene mani su quelle cose che a 19 anni son qualcosa di splendido qualsiasi misura abbiano. Poi, sempre al buio, avvicino la bocca......."slurp......mfng.....ciucc.....mgne, fstm.......slurp.......mlmlmlmam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!C'è qualcosa che non va!!!!! :unhappy::unhappy:.....E come in certi racconti dell'horror: _".....poi qualcuno accese la luce"_.......Si, accesi la luce e mi trovai davanti un paio di tettine stupende ma...... coi capezzoli contornati da lunghissimi e spessi peli neri (circa 2 cm!) tutti chiusti "a ragno" verso il centro !!!!!!!!:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:Con tutta la delicatezza di cui sono stato capace, ho trovato una scusa e l'ho riaccompagnata a casa


Aneddoto? A me pare un piccolo film horror....ma dove é finita la cura di se stessi?E' come sfilare i pantaloni ad una donna e scoprire che nelle gambe ha più peli di te....brrrrrrr


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vi è cmq un galateo degli intercorsi sessuali che espone:
> 
> se il tuo partner occasionale non è nulla più che normale, non farglielo notare
> Ciò ti salverà da denti affilati mentre ti servono sesso orale.
> ...


in effetti è una frase che si accosta bene al manzoni ma non al moravia che conosco io.
ma ci sta, eccome , questo scrittore che *anche* dell'estetica del sesso ha detto tanto ; dagli indifferenti , io e lui, agostino, la romana....etc
cavolo, mi hai fatto venire voglia di rileggerlo...mi ricorda i ventanni e la passione che avevo per i suoi libri.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti è una frase che si accosta bene al manzoni ma non al moravia che conosco io.
> ma ci sta, eccome , questo scrittore che *anche* dell'estetica del sesso ha detto tanto ; dagli indifferenti , io e lui, agostino, la romana....etc
> cavolo, mi hai fatto venire voglia di rileggerlo...mi ricorda i ventanni e la passione che avevo per i suoi libri.



Uhm... forse era Buzzati...


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm... forse era Buzzati...


secondo me no, peggio che andar di notte...ma potrei sbagliare


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me no, peggio che andar di notte...ma potrei sbagliare



Mannaggia alla mia memoria.

il racconto era "solo per l'eternità... e bestia"

Ah ecco!!!!! Achille Campanile!!!!! Eureka!


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mannaggia alla mia memoria.
> 
> il racconto era "solo per l'eternità... e bestia"
> 
> Ah ecco!!!!! Achille Campanile!!!!! Eureka!


:singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :singleeye:



Un uomo muore e si trova dopo la morte davanti al giudice più terribile di tutti... se stesso bambino.
Questo se stesso bambino gli mostra i peccati che ha commesso...
Addirittura ha provocato la morte di alcune persone, per il dolore che ha dato loro.
Il padre per esempio, morto tra le altre cose per il dolore di vedere il figlio sotto le grinfie di una donna cattiva che lo faceva soffrire.

"Ma allora siamo colpevoli non solo del male che facciamo agli altri, ma anche del male che facciamo a noi stessi?"
"questo si sa" risponde il bambino, triste...

L'uomo viene accusato da se stesso bambino... lunghe discussioni volte a ferire l'interlocutore... piccole cattiverie... una donna presa giovane e bella, rubata alla piccola cerchia di amici in cui brillava, resa prima normale, poi brutta e triste, e abbandonata...

Dice il bambino "siamo tutti vasi di coccio... e ci diamo botte terribili l'un l'altro"...


----------



## exStermy (23 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un uomo muore e si trova dopo la morte davanti al giudice più terribile di tutti... se stesso bambino.
> Questo se stesso bambino gli mostra i peccati che ha commesso...
> Addirittura ha provocato la morte di alcune persone, per il dolore che ha dato loro.
> Il padre per esempio, morto tra le altre cose per il dolore di vedere il figlio sotto le grinfie di una donna cattiva che lo faceva soffrire.
> ...


Favola di Esopo (Favole,354) in cui si narra che un giorno un Vaso di coccio si trovò trascinato dalla corrente di un fiume che aveva travolto il carico in cui si trovava. Quando vide che vicino a lui navigava un Vaso di metallo si spaventò, e lo pregò di tenersi alla larga per non rischiare uno scontro dal quale sarebbe uscito in pezzi. La favola è ripresa da La Fontaine (Fables,V,2) e da Flavio Aviano (Favole,11) ed è ricordata da Alessandro Manzoni nel primo capitolo dei Promessi Sposi.

san gugol...ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2012)

ci sono i vasi di coccio ma anche tanti di plastica o gomma ; indifferenti alla fragilità dei primi, impermeabili al dolore si fanno scivolare le sofferenze che causano .


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sono i vasi di coccio ma anche tanti di plastica o gomma ; indifferenti alla fragilità dei primi, impermeabili al dolore si fanno scivolare le sofferenze che causano .


Io sono sempre stata molto insicura del mio aspetto fisico. A ragion veduta devo dire assolutamente senza motivo, quando ero giovane. Adesso... rimpiango l'insicurezza di quando ero giovane, e quando mi fanno un complimento provo solo imbarazzo. Ma, mentre sono sicura che l'attrazione tra due persone sia ben altro che il soddisfare reciprocamente i canoni di bellezza, d'altra parte sono altrettanto certa che, partendo dall'insicurezza sul proprio aspetto, si fatichi a mettersi in gioco per incontrare persone nuove.


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stata molto insicura del mio aspetto fisico. A ragion veduta devo dire assolutamente senza motivo, quando ero giovane. Adesso... rimpiango l'insicurezza di quando ero giovane, e quando mi fanno un complimento provo solo imbarazzo. *Ma, mentre sono sicura che l'attrazione tra due persone sia ben altro che il soddisfare reciprocamente i canoni di bellezza, d'altra parte sono altrettanto certa che, partendo dall'insicurezza sul proprio aspetto, si fatichi a mettersi in gioco per incontrare persone nuove*.


straquoto! :up:


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stata molto insicura del mio aspetto fisico. A ragion veduta devo dire assolutamente senza motivo, quando ero giovane. Adesso... rimpiango l'insicurezza di quando ero giovane, e quando mi *fanno un complimento provo solo imbarazzo*. Ma, mentre sono sicura che l'attrazione tra due persone sia ben altro che il soddisfare reciprocamente i canoni di bellezza, d'altra parte sono altrettanto certa che, partendo dall'insicurezza sul proprio aspetto, si fatichi a mettersi in gioco per incontrare persone nuove.


lo sai che sei molto bella sbrisciolata?:mrgreen:
hai spessore e consistenza senza essere mai supponente ...praticamente un mondo a me sconosciuto:singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sono i vasi di coccio ma anche tanti di plastica o gomma ; indifferenti alla fragilità dei primi, impermeabili al dolore si fanno scivolare le sofferenze che causano .


E anche questi però, sono fatti di coccio, o di cristallo sottile, quando si tratta delle ferite che vengono inferte loro.

In questo senso, siamo tutti vasi di coccio. E tutti ci diamo botte terribili l'un l'altro.
Quella frase mi ha sempre colpito. Ne ho sempre sentito profondamente la verità.


----------



## Sole (23 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Mi sembra la stessa cosa di quando dicono, sai io non cerco la bellezza... cerco altro, quando invece la prima cosa che si guarda è bellezza.
> *E secondo me vale anche nei rapporti sessuali. Si chiaramente incidono anche tantissime altre cose, ma vorrei vedere due donne, una abbastanza in forme una, una grande figona, entrambe brave, vorrei vedere quale uomo sceglierebbe quella in forme.....
> 
> Se poi vogliamo raccontarcela, bhe raccontiamocela pure.


La bellezza intesa come armonia, gradevolezza, equilibrio certo, appaga. E senz'altro attrae. Ma la sensualità proviene da altro. Ci sono uomini bellissimi che non mi suscitano la minima curiosità sessuale, che osservo come potrei osservare un bel quadro. Ci sono uomini belli che invece mi stimolano e mi attraggono. Ci sono uomini non belli che mi fanno impazzire.

Per quanto mi riguarda la sensualità è data dalla conoscenza, dall'intimità di due persone affini. Non può esserci sensualità, per me, senza aver condiviso qualcosa di erotico: parole, gesti, sesso, sorrisi... in ogni caso la sensualità, a mio avviso, presuppone uno scambio, un dare e un avere, una relazione bidirezionale. 
La bellezza, invece, può essere contemplata, subita, e per goderne pienamente non è detto che ci debba essere una reciprocità nella relazione.

Questi, ovviamente, sono miei pensieri e posso capire che ci siano persone che legano la sensualità alla bellezza. Ma per me non è così. Sono due tipi di esperienze che possono andare di pari passo in alcuni casi, oppure non incrociarsi nemmeno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo sai che sei molto bella sbrisciolata?:mrgreen:
> hai spessore e consistenza senza essere mai supponente ...praticamente un mondo a me sconosciuto:singleeye:


grazie


----------



## Ultimo (26 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La bellezza intesa come armonia, gradevolezza, equilibrio certo, appaga. E senz'altro attrae. Ma la sensualità proviene da altro. Ci sono uomini bellissimi che non mi suscitano la minima curiosità sessuale, che osservo come potrei osservare un bel quadro. Ci sono uomini belli che invece mi stimolano e mi attraggono. Ci sono uomini non belli che mi fanno impazzire.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda la sensualità è data dalla conoscenza, dall'intimità di due persone affini. Non può esserci sensualità, per me, senza aver condiviso qualcosa di erotico: parole, gesti, sesso, sorrisi... in ogni caso la sensualità, a mio avviso, presuppone uno scambio, un dare e un avere, una relazione bidirezionale.
> La bellezza, invece, può essere contemplata, subita, e per goderne pienamente non è detto che ci debba essere una reciprocità nella relazione.
> ...


Preferiresti unire il tutto in un uomo bellissimo oppure in un uomo normale ? Questo chiaramente se hai possibilità di scelta. Cosa alquanto improbabile no? Ma alla fine credo che se si potesse scegliere, cercheremo di riunire tutto quello che hai scritto in una persona che rispecchia in noi le caratteristiche estetiche più consone a quelle che sono le nostre modalità estetiche di bellezza.


----------



## Sole (26 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Preferiresti unire il tutto in un uomo bellissimo oppure in un uomo normale ? *Questo chiaramente se hai possibilità di scelta. Cosa alquanto improbabile no? Ma alla fine credo che se si potesse scegliere, cercheremo di riunire tutto quello che hai scritto in una persona che rispecchia in noi le caratteristiche estetiche più consone a quelle che sono le nostre modalità estetiche di bellezza.


Se un uomo normale mi ispira sesso, non desidero altro che lui, così com'è.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se un uomo normale mi ispira sesso, non desidero altro che lui, così com'è.


Mi sembra normale no? e se invece ti ispira sesso un uomo bellissimo credi che saresti più contenta, o penseresti, minchia, era meglio uno normale.


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Mi sembra normale no? e se invece ti ispira sesso un uomo bellissimo credi che saresti più contenta*, o penseresti, minchia, era meglio uno normale.


Assolutamente no. Pe me la bellezza non è un valore così importante. Può appagare certamente la mia vanità, ma non mi rende più contenta.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Pe me la bellezza non è un valore così importante. Può appagare certamente la mia vanità, ma non mi rende più contenta.


Io non vorrei insistere sia chiaro questo. Ma mi viene difficile pensare una persona qualsiasi che, non ha degli stimoli basati su una scala di bellezza o fascino o etc che egli stessa/o ha. Ed è attraverso la nostra fantasia attraverso delle nostre voglie che noi abbiamo dei desideri, che sia una pelle liscia una barba incurata o curata che sia qualsiasi cosa che insomma per noi è affascinante e bello.

Ma mi sta bene quello che hai scritto, ci mancherebbe altro no?


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non vorrei insistere sia chiaro questo.* Ma mi viene difficile pensare una persona qualsiasi che, non ha degli stimoli basati su una scala di bellezza o fascino o etc che egli stessa/o ha*. Ed è attraverso la nostra fantasia attraverso delle nostre voglie che noi abbiamo dei desideri, che sia una pelle liscia una barba incurata o curata che sia qualsiasi cosa che insomma per noi è affascinante e bello.
> 
> Ma mi sta bene quello che hai scritto, ci mancherebbe altro no?


Il fascino è una cosa, la bellezza è un'altra. Io posso considerare affascinante un uomo con la barba incolta, mentre un'altra può amare la pelle liscia. Ma questi sono dati soggettivi, che dipendono dai propri gusti, le proprie fantasie, i propri modelli. Anche un uomo non bello può essere affascinante per me.

La bellezza invece è oggettiva. E' qualcosa esteticamente armonioso ed equilibrato che tutti possono riconoscere come tale. Ma può non essere affascinante.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il fascino è una cosa, la bellezza è un'altra. Io posso considerare affascinante un uomo con la barba incolta, mentre un'altra può amare la pelle liscia. Ma questi sono dati soggettivi, che dipendono dai propri gusti, le proprie fantasie, i propri modelli. Anche un uomo non bello può essere affascinante per me.
> 
> La bellezza invece è oggettiva. E' qualcosa esteticamente armonioso ed equilibrato che tutti possono riconoscere come tale. Ma può non essere affascinante.



Quoto anche questo.....:up: L'iban ce l'hai già


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il fascino è una cosa, la bellezza è un'altra. Io posso considerare affascinante un uomo con la barba incolta, mentre un'altra può amare la pelle liscia. Ma questi sono dati soggettivi, che dipendono dai propri gusti, le proprie fantasie, i propri modelli. Anche un uomo non bello può essere affascinante per me.
> 
> La bellezza invece è oggettiva. E' qualcosa esteticamente armonioso ed equilibrato che tutti possono riconoscere come tale. Ma può non essere affascinante.


quoto! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il fascino è una cosa, la bellezza è un'altra. Io posso considerare affascinante un uomo con la barba incolta, mentre un'altra può amare la pelle liscia. Ma questi sono dati soggettivi, che dipendono dai propri gusti, le proprie fantasie, i propri modelli. Anche un uomo non bello può essere affascinante per me.
> 
> La bellezza invece è oggettiva. E' qualcosa esteticamente armonioso ed equilibrato che tutti possono riconoscere come tale. Ma può non essere affascinante.


No...
Anche la bellezza è culturale.
Osserva gli antichi greci.
Per loro la bellezza umana era?
Il corpo femminile? Era?

Non esiste una bellezza oggettiva.
Perchè da una parte sta l'oggetto.
Dall'altra l'essere umano percipiente.

E osserva tutta la storia dell'estetica.
Quella branchia della filosofia che si occupa appunto della bellezza.

In musica, non è oggettivo quel che è eufonico o cacofonico.
Idem per tutta la letteratura, la poesia, l'arte, la fotografia ecc..ecc..ecc...

Da cui si dice...
E' bello ciò che piace.

Ma scusami...la donna dal ventre piatto...non rientra nei canoni estetici della pittura rinascimentale, per esempio.
Dipingere un ventre piatto era come dipingere...
una....malata? 

Cioè in quelle epoche...la magrezza era sinonimo di...di...malnutrizione...e indi di povertà...

Ma non sono mie opinioni...

Basta leggere qualche libro...eh?


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2012)

*Conte*

Il fatto che ogni epoca e cultura determini i canoni estetici e la definizione di cos'è il bello, è la prova che questi canoni sono oggettivi e condizionano la nostra idea del bello e non è affatto in contraddizione con quello che ho scritto


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il fatto che ogni epoca e cultura determini i canoni estetici e la definizione di cos'è il bello, è la prova che questi canoni sono oggettivi e condizionano la nostra idea del bello e non è affatto in contraddizione con quello che ho scritto


Preciso meglio.

Se tu mi dici 'la bellezza per i greci era...' stai parlando del modello di bellezza ideale per un'intera civiltá. Non c'è nulla di soggettivo in questo.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il fatto che ogni epoca e cultura determini i canoni estetici e la definizione di cos'è il bello, è la prova che questi canoni sono oggettivi e condizionano la nostra idea del bello e non è affatto in contraddizione con quello che ho scritto


Allora perchè questi canoni sono così mutati nel tempo?
Guarda che per gli antichi greci ( e leggi Platone o Socrate nel Simposio, quando Socrate sostiene che le donne sono uguali agli uomini) i canoni di bellezza erano il corpo maschile.
Ora costruivano le statue con la testa più piccola del dovuto, per far risaltare lo slancio del corpo.

I canoni non sono nè oggettivi nè soggettivi, ma indeterminati e mutevoli nel tempo.

Per il greco la bellezza tout court era l'adolescente maschio.
Ed era uso che ogni bravo maschio adulto avesse degli amanti adolescenti maschi.
E parliamo di quella che è considerata la culla della civiltà.

Nella nostra cultura il sinonimo di bellezza è il corpo femminile.
Ma se osservi il canone è passato da forme generose e diremo abbondanti alla Sabrina Ferilli...ad altri più...come dire...magri...no?

Se tu approcci il mondo della moda e delle modelle, resterai imbarazzata dai target richiesti, e veramente le ragazze, le modelle insomma, fanno di tutto per entrare in questi canoni, che sovente, sono innaturali.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Preciso meglio.
> 
> Se tu mi dici 'la bellezza per i greci era...' stai parlando del modello di bellezza ideale per un'intera civiltá. Non c'è nulla di soggettivo in questo.


Ma io rispondevo alla tua affermazione falsa.
La bellezza non è oggettiva.

Già Platone parlava sul fatto che solo gli artisti conoscono l'idea del bello.
Difficile spiegarti il concetto di idea platonica.
E' una cosa astratta, di cui, le opere sarebbero come dire una proiezione immaginifica.
Dovrei andare a cercarti dei passi proprio dal mondo delle idee.


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora perchè questi canoni sono così mutati nel tempo?
> Guarda che per gli antichi greci ( e leggi Platone o Socrate nel Simposio, quando Socrate sostiene che le donne sono uguali agli uomini) i canoni di bellezza erano il corpo maschile.
> Ora costruivano le statue con la testa più piccola del dovuto, per far risaltare lo slancio del corpo.
> 
> ...


però quella non è bellezza: è eleganza, indossabilità,  neccessità di vedere un abito che cammina e che scende nella maniera migliore possibile per lo stilista.
una modella è un manichino; che poi ci siano delle top che personalizzano è un discorso a parte ma la massa delle indossatrici sono delle grucce che camminano .non sono naturali come non lo è mai una sfilata che è una performance rappresentativa solo in parte di quello che poi indosseranno le donne "normali".


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2012)

In ogni caso trovo difficile credere che una bella donna possa essere giudicata brutta da qualcuno. Quando ci si trova davanti il bello lo si riconosce. Da dove nasca questo non lo so, se dalla cultura o da un'istintiva ricerca di armonia e perfezione...o dalle due cose insieme. So che ci sono cose, animali, persone che si avvicinano a questo ideale di bellezza e suscitano in noi il desiderio di osservare e contemplare, di ammirare.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però quella non è bellezza: è eleganza, indossabilità,  neccessità di vedere un abito che cammina e che scende nella maniera migliore possibile per lo stilista.
> una modella è un manichino; che poi ci siano delle top che personalizzano è un discorso a parte ma la massa delle indossatrici sono delle grucce che camminano .non sono naturali come non lo è mai una sfilata che è una performance rappresentativa solo in parte di quello che poi indosseranno le donne "normali".


Secondo i tuoi canoni non è bellezza...
Ma fidati...
Per uno sterminio di donne...
Decidono gli stilisti cosa le farà sentire belle e seducenti eh?
Parli esattamente come una che non è riuscita ad entrare in quel mondo eh?

Trovo imbarazzanti i canoni di bellezza di mia figlia...
Poi sono andato a vedere e ho scoperto che c'è tutta un'industria dell'immagine dietro eh?
Per cui se non vuoi essere una truzza...devi...portare...

Non vi è nulla di naturale e oggettivo.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In ogni caso trovo difficile credere che una bella donna possa essere giudicata brutta da qualcuno. Quando ci si trova davanti il bello lo si riconosce. Da dove nasca questo non lo so, se dalla cultura o da un'istintiva ricerca di armonia e perfezione...o dalle due cose insieme. So che ci sono cose, animali, persone che si avvicinano a questo ideale di bellezza e suscitano in noi il desiderio di osservare e contemplare, di ammirare.


Sono tutte cose indotte.
E nessuno può sottrarsi al bombardamento di immagini e informazioni che parte dalla nascita.
Ma non capisco perchè dici noi...
Tu puoi parlare solo della tua sensibilità più che legittima.
Sarebbe come se pretendessi che la sensibilità verso la bellezza di certa musica fosse universale. Eh?

E se sono sincero con me stesso...
Potrei dirti che fino ad una certa parte della mia vita vedevo nella musica di Mozart qualcosa di insopportabile: noioso...
Ora non potrei vivere un giorno senza qualche battuta della sua musica.

Allora perfino la nostra sensibilità, il gusto, cambia con l'evolversi delle nostre esperienze...

Ricorda il detto Non è bello ciò che è bello, ma è bello ciò che piace.
Oppure questo...per il mondo non sei nessuno, ma per qualcuno sei il mondo.

Ma con questa seconda opzione c'è sempre il pericolo che caschi il mondo in testa.


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Secondo i tuoi canoni non è bellezza...
> Ma fidati...
> *Per uno sterminio di donne...
> Decidono gli stilisti cosa le farà sentire belle e seducenti eh?
> ...


i miei  canoni non c'entrano nulla; sto dicendo che la moda è un discorso a parte e per inciso è un mondo che mi appartiene da sempre: prima in un modo , ora in un altro


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> i miei  canoni non c'entrano nulla; sto dicendo che la moda è un discorso a parte e per inciso è un mondo che mi appartiene da sempre: prima in un modo , ora in un altro


E allora saprai meglio di me...che la moda è un agente fortissimo nella formazione dell'idea di bellezza della donna contemporanea. E ti basti osservare la ciclicità dei fenomeni...

Sull'estetica del sesso, ci sarebbe molto da parlare, circa l'evoluzione stilistico storica della pornografia e la sua incidenza nell'immaginario.

Sono convintissimo di una cosa.
C'è un enorme legame tra insicurezza sessuale della donna e adesione a schemi desunti dalla pornografia.
Più una donna sa il fatto suo in termini di prestazioni sessuali, più a letto, ti offre una performance unica e irripetibile.
Ed è da lì che io ho imparato a riconoscere il legame stretto che c'è tra volto di una donna e la sua fritola.

Capito questo non ho mai fallito un colpo.
E sono cose che mi sento a pelle.

Basterebbe notare la differenza che c'è tra pornografia francese, statunitense, germanica e italiana.

E andare a vedere che cosa è richiesto per essere accettata o quotata come figa pornodiva.

Veramente perfino anche la tecnica fotografica è mutata da quello che era negli anni 80.
Oggi è impensabile realizzare una rivista porno senza fare in modo che le modelle assomiglino a certi canoni estetici.

La morbosità o sensualità delle immagini ne risente in una maniera spaventosa.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il fascino è una cosa, la bellezza è un'altra. Io posso considerare affascinante un uomo con la barba incolta, mentre un'altra può amare la pelle liscia. Ma questi sono dati soggettivi, che dipendono dai propri gusti, le proprie fantasie, i propri modelli. Anche un uomo non bello può essere affascinante per me.
> 
> La bellezza invece è oggettiva. E' qualcosa esteticamente armonioso ed equilibrato che tutti possono riconoscere come tale. Ma può non essere affascinante.



Mi sembra che, stiamo a discutere tutte le varianti di fascino e bellezza, ma ripeto ancora una volta credendo a ciò che scrivi tu, ciò può rimanere soggettivo, è quindi una tua idea. 
Ma che un uomo bello o una donna bella affascinanti non siano nell'ordine delle idee di canoni di pensieri di voglie della maggior parte di tutti è per me una verità. Non arriverò mai a credere che, se si ha possibilità di scelta non si scelga quello che io ho scritto.
Come ritengo normale trovarsi in una comitiva e guardare la persona più bella ( certo dettato dai canoni di adesso) e credo sia normale tentare gli approcci con la persona che più ti piace sia a livello di bellezza che di fascino. Tutti vorremmo avere accanto un partner bello e affascinate.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Aprile 2012)

*PS*

E nel momento in cui si discute di bellezza e fascino è già una risposta a quello su cui stiamo discutendo.


----------



## Sole (28 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sembra che, stiamo a discutere tutte le varianti di fascino e bellezza, ma ripeto ancora una volta credendo a ciò che scrivi tu, ciò può rimanere soggettivo, è quindi una tua idea.
> Ma che un uomo bello o una donna bella affascinanti non siano nell'ordine delle idee di canoni di pensieri di voglie della maggior parte di tutti è per me una verità. Non arriverò mai a credere che, se si ha possibilità di scelta non si scelga quello che io ho scritto.
> Come ritengo normale trovarsi in una comitiva e guardare la persona più bella ( certo dettato dai canoni di adesso) e credo sia normale tentare gli approcci con la persona che più ti piace sia a livello di bellezza che di fascino. Tutti vorremmo avere accanto un partner bello e affascinate.



Io sono sempre stata un'originale, un po' anticonformista. Probabile che sia successo solo a me. Ma quando avevo appena vent'anni sono stata fidanzata con il bagnino più bello della localitá di mare che frequentavo all'epoca. Un bellissimo ragazzo, da rivista, capelli mossi, castani, occhi verdi, labbra carnose, bello da impazzire, sotto il suo ombrellone stazionavano sempre 3 o 4 ragazze una più bella dell'altra. Quando mi ha chiesto di uscire gli ho detto sì perchè era impossibile dirgli di no, sarei stata una pazza. Eppure, dopo l'entusiasmo iniziale, entrando in intimitá con lui, mi sono accorta che non mi diceva niente. Non mi eccitava neanche un po'. Qualche mese dopo esserci lasciati sono uscita con un ragazzo molto, molto meno bello di lui. Dopo una settimana  facevamo sesso come due assatanati. Non era bello, ma mi bastava stargli vicino per andare fuori di testa.

Ripeto, saró io particolare, ma per me sensualitá e bellezza non è detto che coincidano. E per quanto mi riguarda è un fatto assodato e sperimentato più volte nella mia vita. Per te o gli altri sará senz'altro diverso, ma per me, Sole, ti assicuro che è così


----------



## Ultimo (28 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stata un'originale, un po' anticonformista. Probabile che sia successo solo a me. Ma quando avevo appena vent'anni sono stata fidanzata con il bagnino più bello della localitá di mare che frequentavo all'epoca. Un bellissimo ragazzo, da rivista, capelli mossi, castani, occhi verdi, labbra carnose, bello da impazzire, sotto il suo ombrellone stazionavano sempre 3 o 4 ragazze una più bella dell'altra. Quando mi ha chiesto di uscire gli ho detto sì perchè era impossibile dirgli di no, sarei stata una pazza. Eppure, dopo l'entusiasmo iniziale, entrando in intimitá con lui, mi sono accorta che non mi diceva niente. Non mi eccitava neanche un po'. Qualche mese dopo esserci lasciati sono uscita con un ragazzo molto, molto meno bello di lui. Dopo una settimana  facevamo sesso come due assatanati. Non era bello, ma mi bastava stargli vicino per andare fuori di testa.
> 
> Ripeto, saró io particolare, ma per me sensualitá e bellezza non è detto che coincidano. E per quanto mi riguarda è un fatto assodato e sperimentato più volte nella mia vita. Per te o gli altri sará senz'altro diverso, ma per me, Sole, ti assicuro che è così


Sono d'accordo con te. 

Ma il tuo esempio sotto intende anche che hai fatto una scelta. E dopo nel tempo hai capito che incontrando un'altro uomo meno bello ma che rispecchia alcune tue aspettative sia stato migliore. Ma il tutto riporta al tuo discorso iniziale, dove tu stessa hai detto era impossibile dirgli di no! e se questo oltre che bello aveva anche quello che hai trovato nel secondo uomo meno bello, non credi sarebbe stato ancora meglio.


----------



## Sole (28 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> Ma il tuo esempio sotto intende anche che hai fatto una scelta. E dopo nel tempo hai capito che incontrando un'altro uomo meno bello ma che rispecchia alcune tue aspettative sia stato migliore. Ma il tutto riporta al tuo discorso iniziale, dove tu stessa hai detto era impossibile dirgli di no! e se questo oltre che bello aveva anche quello che hai trovato nel secondo uomo meno bello, non credi sarebbe stato ancora meglio.


Ma stiamo parlando di due cose diverse. La mia tesi è che il bello puó non essere sensuale. Ti attrae, lo guardi, sei istintivamente portato a notarlo. Ma nel sesso non è determinante.

Tu stai dicendo che trovare una persona bella e sensuale insieme è il massimo.

Le nostre due tesi non sono in contraddizione. Potrebbero essere complementari.


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma stiamo parlando di due cose diverse.* La mia tesi è che il bello puó non essere sensuale. Ti attrae, lo guardi, sei istintivamente portato a notarlo. Ma nel sesso non è determinante.*
> 
> Tu stai dicendo che trovare una persona bella e sensuale insieme è il massimo.
> 
> Le nostre due tesi non sono in contraddizione. Potrebbero essere complementari.




quoto
la bellezza ha più o meno sempre le stesse caratteristiche, vale a dire lineamenti regolari ed armoniosi
chi "fa sangue" invece può essere veramente chiunque! e diventa irresistibile


----------



## Ultimo (28 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sembra la stessa cosa di quando dicono, sai io non cerco la bellezza... cerco altro, quando invece la prima cosa che si guarda è bellezza.
> E secondo me vale anche nei rapporti sessuali. Si chiaramente incidono anche tantissime altre cose, ma vorrei vedere due donne, una abbastanza in forme una, una grande figona, entrambe brave, vorrei vedere quale uomo sceglierebbe quella in forme.....
> 
> Se poi vogliamo raccontarcela, bhe raccontiamocela pure.


Ecco da qua si inizia il confronto e si discute.

Traggo spunto dal "mi sembra dal penultimo messaggio scritto da Sole" lei viene attratta dalla bellezza quindi rimane affascinata dal "bello" poi si accorge che la bellezza se non unita ad altri parametri non serve a molto.( ed io sono d'accordo.)  
Ora prendendo spunto da quel primo messaggio che io ho scritto, mi sembra di essere stato chiaro, e mi sembra che il tutto abbia seguito il mio primo messaggio. 
Dopo si arriva all'evoluzione del mio messaggio dove trovare una persona bella affascinante e che oltre questi due requisiti abbia anche quel qualcosa in più di cui stiamo discutendo, bhe... mi sembra evidente che gli altri requisiti devono esserci! ma mi sembra sempre evidente che prima di tutto guardiamo la bellezza che affascina di per se.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Aprile 2012)

L'estetica è un fattore principalmente sociale, ma pure il fascino dipende molto dagli standard.
Generalmente seguiamo questi ultimi per convenzione, ma a volte facciamo delle scelte, ed in queste a dominare sono principalmente gli istinti più profondi.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sembra che, stiamo a discutere tutte le varianti di fascino e bellezza, ma ripeto ancora una volta credendo a ciò che scrivi tu, ciò può rimanere soggettivo, è quindi una tua idea.
> Ma che un uomo bello o una donna bella affascinanti non siano nell'ordine delle idee di canoni di pensieri di voglie della maggior parte di tutti è per me una verità. Non arriverò mai a credere che, se si ha possibilità di scelta non si scelga quello che io ho scritto.
> Come ritengo normale trovarsi in una comitiva e guardare la persona più bella ( certo dettato dai canoni di adesso) e credo sia normale tentare gli approcci con la persona che più ti piace sia a livello di bellezza che di fascino. Tutti vorremmo avere accanto un partner bello e affascinate.



Mi è capitato di godere con la vista un uomo da me considerato bello.
Mi è capitato, fortunatamente più volte, di seguire con lo sguardo le curve e le ombre su un bel corpo, di cogliere i lampi di uno sguardo, di ammirare curve e movimenti che suggerivano forza e armonia.
Ogni volta, mi sono goduta lo spettacolo, o meglio, mi sono goduta la visione di una manifestazione della bellezza.
Raramente questo godimento estetico è stato accompagnato di un corrispettivo desiderio sessuale.

Mi è capitato invece che mi scatenassero istinti da "vado e lo sbatto su un tavolo"  sprazzi di movimenti, risate, parole, di uomini che solo 5 donne su 10 avrebbero considerato "papabili".
Un collega di università che aveva fatto danza, alla fine di un esame, ha fatto un gran jetè che mi ha liquefatto il cervello per giorni (e parlo di cervello per essere fine, leggasi altro). E di faccino era a malapena passabile.
Un altro collega, che a carnevale venne con kilt e i suoi lunghi capelli ricciuti.. mingherlino com'era, mi scatenò ormoni impazziti per settimane con fantasie da guerriero scozzese.
Un gitano che suonava per strada, io e mia figlia ballavamo, mi lanciò uno sguardo di fuoco che mi incenerì la biancheria intima... e no, non era lontanamente bello.

Altro discorso ancora quando amo.
Allora, bè, allora...
Allora il pancino morbido di ciccia è una meraviglia per affondarci il viso..
Allor la camminata buffa è una delizia da seguire con lo sguardo...
Allora, le sopracciglia cespugliose e disordinate sono un piacere da accarezzare con le dita.
I nei, rossi e neri, un percorso di baci.
I pigiami da nonno, una tenerezza lussuriosa.
i capelli che cadono, una peluria da pulcino da accarezzare delicatamente.

Uhm... in vita mia sono stata una volta con un ragazzo che era davvero uno schianto. Ma davvero, davvero uno schianto. Non mi ricordo che mi abbia mai comunicato un piacere estetico maggiore, stare assieme a lui, che qualunque altro uomo di cui mi sia invaghita.


----------

